# Arbeitsfläche wird schwarz bei Auswahl



## febus (21. Dezember 2009)

Hello, habe ein mir etwas seltsam vorkommendes Problem mit PS CS4:

Wenn ich mein Auswahltool (Marquee Tool) anwende, wird immer die gesamte Arbeitsfläche schwarz. Dabei sehe ich dann also nurnoch schwarz, meine Auswahl und eben alles um die Arbeitsfläche herum. Ich habe schon gesucht, ob das Problem anderswo auftaucht, habe allerdings nichts gefunden.

Teils gehts auch normal, also dass ich sogar was sehe, wenn ich die Auswahl treffe, ich weiß aber nicht, was der Auslöser für den Wechsel ist...

Hat da jmd ne Idee?

Dank und Grüße, Felix


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

CS4 hat ja Open GL Unterstützung. Vermutlich könnte es damit zusammenhängen.


Alex


----------



## febus (21. Dezember 2009)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> CS4 hat ja Open GL Unterstützung. Vermutlich könnte es damit zusammenhängen.
> 
> ...




Beudetet dies, dass meine Grafikkarte zu schlecht ist oder dass es einfach ein Bug ist?
Ich bin, was Open GL angeht, leider auf die Information von Wikipedia angewiesen, da ich es nicht kannte, weiß den Tipp also leider nicht sonderlich gut einzuordnen.

Ich fahre mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 auf Vista.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neusten Stand?


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2009)

Testweise die Hardwareunterstützung in Photoshop ausschalten.

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/404/kb404898_ger_DE.html

mfg chmee


----------

